# Clutch dog replacement cost?



## Blake (Feb 23, 2018)

Any idea of what it will cost me to have a 2001 Yamaha 25 hp clutch dog replaced?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2018)

No.....but.....when you have a clutch dog replaced you also have to replace the forward gear. When a forward gear is replaced it is sometimes required to change the pinion and forward gear as a set. This last part is not set in stone as I am not sure about that particular engine. The first part is set in stone.


----------

